# Lights



## Hamm35924 (Jun 13, 2005)

is 15wats enough for a 10 gallon planted tank?


----------



## Magdelaine (Apr 9, 2005)

If you go the low-tech route with low light plants it is certainly enough! Borrowing from Simpte's sticky: http://www.plantgeek.net/article_viewer.php?id=17

You find a good list of low light plants there.


----------

